# Industria Aeronautică Română IAR80



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2017)

Great pictures! They should give some credit to PZL though, at least for the aft fuselage and tail.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great pictures! They should give some credit to PZL though, at least for the aft fuselage and tail.



That's a pity the PZL didn't get the idea of using P-24 parts while working on the PZL 50 Jastrzab. It would make the project finished before the war started.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 065 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 091 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 087 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2019)

Nr.27438 Presse-Foto Rumänischer Jagdflieger im Osten 1943 13 x 18 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto IAR80 Airplane Flugzeug 02 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto IAR80 Airplane Flugzeug 01 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG IAR-80 RUMÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG REIHE IAR 80 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 096 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 072 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 074 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 067 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 071 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 075 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 092 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 099 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 081 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 082 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 068 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 4, 2020)

Excellent detail pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2020)

Good ones

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2020)

I understand that a flying replica is being built

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I understand that a flying replica is being built


That would be great, it has i think it is a very nice looking plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2020)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAOegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw12t1W88Kqn5YoZJ-7GGRtv

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK 1942 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Jäger 13 x 18 cm Original Pressefoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 2 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 3 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 4 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 5 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 5 Top !!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 608777


Almost look like a Hughes H-1

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 13, 2021)

Lovely plane but that forward view on the ground 😮.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 15, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Lovely plane but that forward view on the ground 😮.


Resp:
Agreed. Wonder how it compared to other fighters at the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 7 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 4 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 8 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Rumanischen 11 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 189 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 189 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 190 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 190 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 191 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 191 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 192 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 192 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





270

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2021)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 036 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 036 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





196

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 054 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 054 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





377

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 095 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 095 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





200

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2021)

Looks like a good collection has been unearthed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 196



"These days, offering 'extras' as part of the tender process for combat aircraft sales is considered de-rigeur..."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 058 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 058 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





130 clover 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 178 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 178 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 037 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 037 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





58

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 041 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 041 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





51 , 82

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 093 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 093 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





spiral spinner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 201 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 201 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





229 191 228


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 179 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 179 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 024 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 024 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





22

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 047 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 047 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





203

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 050 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 050 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 052 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 052 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





22

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 185 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 185 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 204 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 204 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 042 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 042 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Double cockpit trainer 425

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 9, 2021)

I have never seen that version before! Nice!


----------



## GTX (Jul 9, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> I have never seen that version before! Nice!


I have read about it, never seen it. I think most haven't seen this pic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

My fav plane!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

nr 130 repro















REPRO Romania Romanian Photo Military WW 2 2WK Technic Technik Photo Foto Airplane Flugzeug ME109 IAR80 PZL JUNKERS 192 " | For sale on Delcampe"


€9.99 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Reproductions > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 3, 2022)

My fav plane ... For no reason ... I just like it ... I don't know why ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> My fav plane ... For no reason ... I just like it ... I don't know why ...



Because that's the PZL P-24 converted into the low-wing plane isn't it?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

